# Largemouth Only Open 09/28 West Harbor



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

2014 Largemouth only West Harbor open 09/28
The harbors have been fishing very well this year. We fished the Great Lakes Largemouth series last week and top 3 spots were over 19lbs out of west harbor. It is one of the best things going right now. Entry is 100.00 and BB is 10.00. We run this in conjunction with the Great Lakes Largemouth Series and always have a great turnout. Do not miss this one I expect fishing to be very good. I really have enjoyed going up there this year especially with the terrible fishing around here!!!!!!!!! Here is the page for the event.
http://www.ombtt.com/WebsiteMstrs/OPENS/lakeerieopn14.html


Jami


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

I have been starting to get entry's. I will also be there this weekend for the Great Lakes largemouth series and will let you know how fishing is.


Jami


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Well needless to say I did not go up the next weekend in the typhoon! I heard it was very rough on the lake. We are going to get perfect weather from here on out. Waves one foot or less and nice weather. This will probably be a pretty big turnout. You may pay at ramp as well with no late fee. Will be starting somewhere between 7 and 7;15 am. West harbor ramp. It will be nice to catch some fish especially when I am having OMBTT on Delaware the day before! Is there any biting fish in that lake? I think they may have all died!!!!!


----------



## backseater-deluxe (May 14, 2010)

Any results? 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

What a day for the Largemouth only Lake Erie Open. Once again good weights to win.
1)Brown-Kleinoeder 17.82
2)Ratcliff-Cripple 17.26
3)Kuehis-Merrifield 16.91
4)Petrie-Paul 16.12
5) Zolman-Nichols 15.86 2
6)Brown-Fain 15.34
7)Dyre-Mesler 14.88 1
BigBass 5.02 Petterson-Delterson
2nd BB 4.88 Dyer-Mesler

Congrats to all I had a great time.

Jami

Pics and picture of boards at
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Ohio-Mega-Bass-Tournament-Trail-Llc/184827928212369


----------

